# What is your favorite rifle?



## Philbee (Jul 5, 2004)

I just can't help from asking you all about what are your favorite rifles? For me it is my 30-06 Remington model 760 Pump action. I have a 4 power Redfield widefield scope with a Redfield swing over mount. Some of you younger folks may never have seen a set up like that. Redfield used to be one of the best scope manufactures in the US & I hear that they are back again making scopes. The swing over mount allowed you to swing the scope out of the way so that you could use the iron sights. Now many of the newer rifles don't even have iron sight & only the scope is used. I'm not too fond of that idea.

One of the young lads I know has a M1A match 308 caliber rifle. It is the best shooting rifle I have ever had the pleasure to shoot. If you own one you are very fortunate. If you don't own one & if you ever get the opportunity to shoot one I am quite certain you will love it. The 308 caliber is very accurate & it is a pleasure to shoot. 

Philbee


----------



## RoyalOaksRanch (Nov 14, 2003)

For deer- 25.06 For coyotes - 17 rem or the 223...


----------



## beorning (Apr 14, 2006)

lately, the rifle I'm always picking up is a Marlin Model 60. Got it at a gun show a few months ago for my daughter but I like it so much that I'm going to have to get her something else.  I'm amazed at how accurate the little gun is.


----------



## Bear (Jan 25, 2005)

I'd have say my Remington model 760 carbine in 30-06 that I bought in 1972. If the weather is nice I've been known to bring out my cherished Winchester model 71 in 348.


----------



## mowrey1999 (Aug 25, 2005)

I feel one of the best all around rifles is the lever action 30-30 doesnt matter if its winchester/marlin they seem to be practical and affordable and will do the job most of the time depending on what your after,


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Right now it's my Marlin Camp 9 carbine. During deer season, it's my Marlin MR-7 in 30.06 (before I got that, it was my Marlin 336 in 30-30). For prairie dogs, it's my Marlin 39A. Target shooting, well, it's gonna be one of my cowboy guns, Marlin 1897 (.22) or the 1894 (.357) or if I really want it to go "bang" it's the 45-70.

But right now is spring goose season, so the Marlin 120 12g shotgun will see some use. (Geese started arriving in huge flocks yesterday).

However, my husband considers his .223 to be the best "all around" gun, but I don't have one of those (don't think Marlin makes one LOL!!)


BTW - it's so hard to choose, sort of like someone asking which kid I like best. . .

Or when they ask "If you could only have one . . ." Perish the thought!!!!

Cathy


----------



## tamarackreg (Mar 13, 2006)

Browning BLR, alloy reciever, short action, .308 . Handy and accurate, the removable box magazine makes loading / unloading quick and easy, the rotary bolt makes it very accurate and handles the .308 with ease.
I also like my Ruger 10/22, I use it and "play" with it more and have shot more game and varmints with it.


----------



## bgak47 (Sep 4, 2003)

All of mine are my favorites, but I've been shooting a Ruger mod.99 lever action in .22 mag. quite a bit lately.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

I love my H&R Trapper 30-30 single shotfor deer. I bought it from neighbor. He had a Redfield scope on it and had removed the rear sight to accomidate it. I found a rear sight to fit a threw the scope away. Its a sweet little gun. I don't know if it came this way or if it was added later but, there is a tom turkey wood burned on the stock. Any who, I like still hunting and stalking and that little gun works real fine for me. 
For everything else, I love my Model 72A winchester .22. It has a Loong barrel and is a tack driver.


----------



## longshot38 (Dec 19, 2006)

.303 enfield, mk4 it'll still knock down any large game here in Newfoundland and for the rest there's still the shotgun

dean


----------



## giffy (Jul 22, 2005)

Dad got it for me 28+ years ago when I was a kid.......Mossberg .22 model 341, shoots .22 short/long/long rifle. Peep sites and I can still knock the eye off a fly with it.

giffy

------------
GiffsFarm


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

For large game Ruger Model 77m in 7mm mag, for small game Ruger 10/22.
For fun H&R single shot with 5 different barrels (same gun).


----------



## longshadowfarms (Nov 27, 2002)

Medium Game Gun BRNO 602 in .375 H + H.
.22 I have 2 Favs 1 a kleingunther which is unbelievably accurate and the other a worked Ruger 77.

I have others I like also.

RW


----------



## poorboy (Apr 15, 2006)

Which ever one of my .22's I happen to grab before going out the door . Have lever, semi-auto, ss bolt and bolt repeaters. As Tom Selleck said about the pistol, I have centerfires , but I don't have much use for em. Take one out an shoot a deer in the fall and then put it away till next year. Always shooting varmints or just plinking with the .22's here on the farm...


----------



## tn_junk (Nov 28, 2006)

NEF .30-30 Single Shot, Marlin/Glenfield model 25 (.22) Bolt. Have always shot open sights but just ordered scopes for both. These old eyes just don't work like they used too.

galump


----------



## Haggis (Mar 11, 2004)

I have two Model 94 Winchesters in .30-30 WCF, one of them is a pre-'64, but I have only fired them enough to sight them in and then threw them back in a corner.

I have a model 94 Winchester in .444 Marlin, a Black Shadow version; it was my favorite deer getter until Herself bought me the .45-70 govt; now the .444 never gets shot and is looking for a new owner.

The Marlin 1895CB in .45-70 govt. has now become my second favorite rifle, and the little Marlin 1894CL in .25-20 WCF that I owned for years, rarely hunted with, and rarely shot has become my favorite rifle.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

If I could only have one rifle I choose my Remington 700 mountian rifle in 7MM08 with the 3x9 Pentex lite seeker.
That can be loaded with small weight bullets for crows, youtes and chucks. Can be loaded up for deer, moose, elk and other big game.

But who wants just one?

I'd be had pressed to get rid of my Whinneys 94 in 30-30 and 32 special, Ruger 77 in 22, 220 Swift, and 243, Remington 700 in 308, 300win mag, 243, 50cal ML and 54cal ML. Would really hate to give up my T/C hawkins and plains rifle too.


----------



## Junkmanme (Dec 16, 2006)

My FAVORITE rifle-action is the '03 Springfield bolt-action.
My FAVORITE cartridge is the 7 mm Mauser (7x57)
My FAVORITE "most-versatile" caliber is 30-06
My FAVORITE Rifle that I hunted with was a 25-06 Ruger "bull-barrel" very accurate!

My second-favorite rifle was a Winchester Model 52B "bull-barrel" .22 long rifle, Target


----------



## DocM (Oct 18, 2006)

Big game - ruger model 1 30.06
deer - winchester 375
varmits - a old winchester 92 rechambered to a .357
Just shooting, my son's puma 45 long rifle (lever action)
Favorite rifles period - just about any winchester lever action


----------



## michiganfarmer (Oct 15, 2005)

Every since I was in the marine corps Ive wanted an M-16. I bought an AR-15 a year ago. I love those iron sights. I like the thumb switch type safety. I like the 30 round magazine that came with it. I just really like that AR-15. 

My brother has a ruger that is chambered for 300 win mag that I want to buy.

I cant pick a favorite. I really like them both.


----------



## dodgewc (Jul 8, 2006)

U.S. Rifle, caliber 30, M1. Used them for NRA match shooting, and also collect them. " The greatest battle implement" ever invented. Everyone in the USA has their freedom to thank to that rifle in the hands of the greatest generation!


----------



## hunter50 (Aug 12, 2006)

Winchester mod 71 .348
Winchester mod 63 .22
The only rifles I own



:hobbyhors :dance:


----------



## Bwana (Jul 9, 2006)

Currently, I suppose my Winchester mod. 70 .375 H&H, though it's not one I use all that much. I guess I just like shooting it (exhilarating) and it's the one rifle that can do it all...worldwide. 

My favorite rifle I've ever owned would be a Remington 700 Mountain Rifle in .260 Rem. caliber. I sold it to my best friend last year. Wouldn't mind getting another one, though I would possibly prefer the LSS version with the stainless steel and laminated stock. Compact, lightweight, aestetically pleasing and I just love the feel of Remington forearms (thin with wrap around checkering) which are now also available on the Ruger Hawkeyes.

That rifle was paired with what I consider the perfectly matched scope for such a rifle...Leupold Vari-X III 1.75-6 E. Sweet setup! Super accurate too! Don't even ask why I don't still have it. :frypan: 

Dave


----------



## FreightTrain (Nov 5, 2005)

my old Marlin lever action chambered in 35 Rem w open sights... great lil brush gun for here in the Pa woods.


----------



## 416LJT (Mar 19, 2007)

The rifle I have in my hand at any given moment is my favorite at that point in time. But right now my newest acquisition is my favorite. It is a Savage 93/17 HMR. It is so fun to shoot because it is so accurate. I had heard and read all the stories about this round and this rifle , and I must say , everything is true. This thing will shoot the balls off a gnat and not touch it's legs.


----------



## Rockin'B (Jan 20, 2006)

My favorite:

Custom M700 Remington in .338/06. Action trued, lugs lapped, boltface trued, factory recoil lug double disc ground. Fitted with a 21" Lothar Walther #1200 .338 caliber barrel and chambered in .338/06. All work done by Ernie Boardman of Gunner's Sport Shop in Brookings, OR. Rifle weighs approx. 6#, 4 oz without scope and sling. Pillar bedded with Marine Tex in a custom painted M700 Ti stock. This stock is the ADL/blind magazine type. All metal is coated in Sand and Federal Brown Cerakote and the internals are coated in MicroSlick by Doug Burche at Fit4Duty. ( www.fit4duty.us ) Bolt has been spiral fluted and the bolt handle has had the three screw bolt modification done by Celt at HD Rifles.


----------



## Rockin'B (Jan 20, 2006)

Another favorite.

Ruger 77 tang safety in 7X57. PacNor Chrome Moly bbl. Chambe cut for 140 gr bullets and did away with the long throat.
Trued and blueprinted. McMillan Sako hunter stock with custom paint.

All work done by Lee Christiansen in Baldwin, WI.


----------



## beowoulf90 (Jan 13, 2004)

My favorite;

deer rifle has to be my Marlin 336CS
shotgun has to be my Browning BPS
plinker has to be either the Ruger 1022 or the Springfield single shot bolt action.
varmit has to be the Swedish Mauser 6.5x55
flintlock has to be the .54 cal T/C
Percussion either my 1863 Springfield or the .45 cal T/C


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

Nice rifles RockinB
The one of mine that kind of has a soft spot in my head??????? Is a winchester Model 70 in .270 winchester. When I was a kid, I inherited a couple boxes of outdoor life and fur, fish, and game from an older neighbor. Don't know how many times I read Jack O'Connors articles in them, but I lived vicariously thru his stories. When I was out with my BB gun, it was a 270 and I was in the Yukon. LOL!


----------



## CGUARDSMAN (Dec 28, 2006)

My Ruger M77 MARK 2 ALL WEATHER in 300 win mag for deer and larger. My AR-15 5.56 for coyote and other vermin. I still like taking the occassional deer with my Ruger GP-100 .357.......Heck I like about anything that goes bang when i pull the trigger and hits the intended target


----------



## Rockin'B (Jan 20, 2006)

littlejoe said:


> Nice rifles RockinB
> The one of mine that kind of has a soft spot in my head??????? Is a winchester Model 70 in .270 winchester. When I was a kid, I inherited a couple boxes of outdoor life and fur, fish, and game from an older neighbor. Don't know how many times I read Jack O'Connors articles in them, but I lived vicariously thru his stories. When I was out with my BB gun, it was a 270 and I was in the Yukon. LOL!


Thanks!

I was a Jack O'connor fan too. I wanted one of those Al Biesen built customs he had so bad.... I think he's to blame for getting me interested in building custom rifles. I'm not doing it so much anymore, my money goes to the farm mostly now. Although I am about to send off a Rem 600 and have another 243 Ackley twisted up. My last one was stolen.


----------



## longshot38 (Dec 19, 2006)

hands down, the .303 enfield mark 4. mine was made in 1942, at the enfield factory in enfield england. its been in the family as long as i can remember. my dad handed it to me and i'll hand it to my son in time.

dean


----------



## max22 (May 22, 2010)

That would be a toss up between the Winchester 9422M XTR and the Henry Frontier Octagon, both in 22 magnum.


----------



## denaliguide (Aug 30, 2008)

I would again commission my gunsmith buddy to build me another Mannlicher Carbine from a 1894 Swede Mauser in the original 6.5 X 55 MM. Short stock, butterknife bolt handle, sling and Sourdough front sight by Marble, + Trigger job. Under 6.5 lbs, short, fast, portable, great shooter. Had it made for one of my boys who made the error of changing his mind back too slow, and it became my primary rifle for over 20 yrs. ITs killed and would get the chance over and over again, were I to put my hands on another one.

Mod-wise, I think the Sourdough Front sight and the trigger job added the most pleasure and utility for me. The brass insert on the front sight picked up the light qwkly, and got me on target good. If you have had a trigger job, well you know what I mean. If you've not had trigger work done, you dont know what your missing.

Virtually every gun I get gets the trigger evaluated and likely some work......

DG


----------



## denaliguide (Aug 30, 2008)

Rockin'B said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I was a Jack O'connor fan too. I wanted one of those Al Biesen built customs he had so bad.... I think he's to blame for getting me interested in building custom rifles. I'm not doing it so much anymore, my money goes to the farm mostly now. Although I am about to send off a Rem 600 and have another 243 Ackley twisted up. My last one was stolen.


His stuff, and he was my inspiration as well as practical guide to shooting.
The guy could write and from his writing I got my hunting ethics. He wasnt too much on ringnecks, but hey I got my training on them other places. In Alaska, I kinda feel that Jack is right there with me. Being a classy understated guy, I am sure he'd have liked Interior Alaska as much as I do. Being a writer, however I know he had to go wherever his writing would take him.

I know the .270 Winchester was his trademark for many, many good reasons, but later on he was quite positive about the 7MM's, and I am sure, by reference, the 6.5's as well.


----------



## Wis Bang 2 (Jan 12, 2010)

Rem 700 BDL in .270...it was Dad's. I still have my ADL in 30-06 but I like the .270 better...


----------



## poorboy (Apr 15, 2006)

The one i'm using at present is my 550-1 Remington, come fall the marlin 25mn (.22Mag) gets front seat except deer season when the Marlin 336 30-30 comes out..


----------



## d37fan (Dec 22, 2004)

As of right now, my Savage mod. 12 LRPV in .204 fills that spot. Understand that this is a gun with one sole purpose in life, to be shot off of a bench at little targets way out there, and does it ever do just that. Coming in at 11 lbs. this is not something you want to carry much farther than from the vehicle over to the shooting table. I am very impressed with the accuracy out of the box. To date, my best 100 yd. 3 shot group is around .42" outside to outside of the holes. The .204 has a low enough recoil and with this gun, you see every hit. Anyway that's my favorite right now, who knows what it will be next month.
Dale


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

My favorite changes from day to day.
Sometimes it's a Winchester 30-30, sometimes it's a Bushmaster, Some days it's a 10-22, 9422, old bolt action .22, sporterized 1903 Springfield 30-06, or any one of a few dozen.
Mostly though, it's my old single shot .22 WWF my dad got me when I turned 10.


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

OK, just saw this thread had been ressurected.

My #2 all time favorite, which is running extremely close to #1 is a 250/3000 Savage. Again, probably due to Jack O'Connor's writings.

I found it in a favorite gun shop several years ago. A NIB savage 99A carbine in said calibre. It begged to be used! It hasn't claimed near the lives that it's spawn has for me. But still one of my "no way ever, would I let this gun leave family" guns.


----------



## pheasantplucker (Feb 20, 2007)

Toss up between my Winchester 9422 (lever) or my Remington 572 (slide). Flip a coin.


----------



## 65284 (Sep 17, 2003)

I have a pair of 700 BDL's, both around 50 years old, in .270 & 22-250. Since I hand load they cover just about anything I will be shooting at. I too was a big O'connor fan and why I have the .270.


----------



## Win07_351 (Dec 7, 2008)

Favorite Rifles are .22

Glenfield (Marlin) model 60
Springfield (Stevens) model 87A
Remington model 5


----------



## Txrider (Jun 25, 2010)

Philbee said:


> I just can't help from asking you all about what are your favorite rifles? For me it is my 30-06 Remington model 760 Pump action. I have a 4 power Redfield widefield scope with a Redfield swing over mount. Some of you younger folks may never have seen a set up like that. Redfield used to be one of the best scope manufactures in the US & I hear that they are back again making scopes. The swing over mount allowed you to swing the scope out of the way so that you could use the iron sights. Now many of the newer rifles don't even have iron sight & only the scope is used. I'm not too fond of that idea.
> 
> One of the young lads I know has a M1A match 308 caliber rifle. It is the best shooting rifle I have ever had the pleasure to shoot. If you own one you are very fortunate. If you don't own one & if you ever get the opportunity to shoot one I am quite certain you will love it. The 308 caliber is very accurate & it is a pleasure to shoot.
> 
> Philbee


While I actually do have an M1A match .308, with both iron sights and a shepherd scope....

My favorite rifle is a Winchester in .45 long colt. Not all that practical for large game unless you use hot +P loads, but at 100yds or less it's simply awesome and I can shoot a 6" group at 100yd iron sights without batting an eye.

It's quiet, light, well balanced, doesn't ring my ears and I can use it without hearing protection, easy to shoot, and since I rarely shoot anything that I can't get within 100yds of it just fits me. Kind a like having a .22 rifle that tosses fat .45 slugs down range.

I need to pick up a 30-30 to go with it too.


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

Cornhusker said:


> My favorite changes from day to day.



Me too.

Right now, a toss-up between my Ruger No. 1 in 45/70 and my M1A.

Pretty near to opposites...maybe that's why I like 'em both!


----------



## seagullplayer (Nov 6, 2008)

Marlin lever action 22 "gold trigger".

Mine has a hooded front sight, real men shoot open sights. 

(Not mine in the picture)


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

I have a variety of rifles and shotguns. From 22 rifles for small game to 30-06 for deer hunting. But if I was told I could only own one, I would go for my little .22/20 ga. Over&Under Savage. It will kill anything I need to kill, and makes a great little home defense weapon. Now it's only got 20 inch barrels on it, which is a little short for deer hunting in the mountains. But I don't live in the mountains. I live in the Ozark foothills of Oklahoma, where most shots at deer are only about 20 yards away. So I could easily feed and protect my family with this favorite rifle of mine.


----------



## maleyfarm (Jun 28, 2010)

well like others its hard to pick just one, I have some newer rifles and shotguns that collect dust while others that are as old as the hills and been passed down are always the ones gettin used. the rifle I always seem to grab when chasing whitetails is a winchester model 88 carbine lever action in .308. I inherited it from my Mom 19 years ago when I shot my first deer with it. I have a selection of shotguns and shot my last turkey with a 1943 bolt action mossberg 12 guage that was my grandpa's and there's no amount of money that would buy that from me.
but all in all if I was forced by God (the only one who could force me to) get rid of all my guns but one then I would keep my old ruger 10/22. its been through heck and just keeps on ticking. I bought it used in 1990 and its on its 3rd stock but its been beat through the brush chasing coonhounds, banged around in a johnboat while trapping, stays in the cab of the truck from nov-feb unless its being drug through the woods or dispatching trapped critters, killed calves and hogs, and taught my kids how to shoot. I've shot yotes at 100+ yards with it and have complete confidence that I would be able to feed and protect my family with that rifle alone


----------



## denaliguide (Aug 30, 2008)

I had a couple that were not Camper Specials with the 20" bbl, and had 24" bbls, still a short gun due to the fixed breach action. If I had to do it with one gun it would either be my Savage 24 O / U chambered in 20 ga [ 3"] and maybe a .357, which I could then reload for, the 30/30 version which you can get sleeve adapters for, or the .223 version, which again you can load for and get sleeve adapters for .22LR, & 22MAG.

I have had 5 of those combo guns and the 24 bbls came either in Mod or Full choke and patterned real good. I dont know if the new ones come with interchangable chokes but it would be something if they did.

One of them, and a .22LR, and a REM Mod 7 Youth with the iron sights in 7mm/.308 [ good enuf for everything but the largest bears in AK ], would do me good as a 3 gun battery [ without short arms].

Given conditions, I'd opt for the 24" bbl with the .22LR bbl. Had a scope rail for mine but never installed it. The 3" Brennake Slugs will raise hell with even the largest animals you will ever see, let alone the damage #2 shot will do at gunfight range. It'd take that one as it sits.

Have fun O.C.B., good to hear you still got your Savage.

DG
QUOTE=Oldcountryboy;4514928]I have a variety of rifles and shotguns. From 22 rifles for small game to 30-06 for deer hunting. But if I was told I could only own one, I would go for my little .22/20 ga. Over&Under Savage. It will kill anything I need to kill, and makes a great little home defense weapon. Now it's only got 20 inch barrels on it, which is a little short for deer hunting in the mountains. But I don't live in the mountains. I live in the Ozark foothills of Oklahoma, where most shots at deer are only about 20 yards away. So I could easily feed and protect my family with this favorite rifle of mine.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

denaliguide said:


> Given conditions, I'd opt for the 24" bbl with the .22LR bbl. Had a scope rail for mine but never installed it. The 3" Brennake Slugs will raise hell with even the largest animals you will ever see, let alone the damage #2 shot will do at gunfight range. It'd take that one as it sits.
> 
> Have fun O.C.B., good to hear you still got your Savage.
> 
> DG


[/QUOTE]

I've never had a scope on mine either, but am going to take it to a gunsmith and see if he can install a Red dot scope on it. I can't find a scope mount capatable with the Red dot scope and the top barrel of the O/U. So I'm hoping the gunsmith can find something. I think it would be a great combination for the kind of hunting I do with it, which is mostly squirrels, rabbits, and deer in the woodlands. 

Those slugs and buckshots are awesome to use in it. I've killed deer with slugs and killed many chicken thieving dogs with the buckshots. I call my O/U, the Eliminator. 
.


----------



## denaliguide (Aug 30, 2008)

but I took it off due to the recoil problem it imposed on me, and it was unhandy with the scope on but I think the RED DOT is quite the ticket. Lemme know how you make out, as I might hafta try that.......

DG

I've never had a scope on mine either, but am going to take it to a gunsmith and see if he can install a Red dot scope on it. I can't find a scope mount capatable with the Red dot scope and the top barrel of the O/U. So I'm hoping the gunsmith can find something. I think it would be a great combination for the kind of hunting I do with it, which is mostly squirrels, rabbits, and deer in the woodlands. 

Those slugs and buckshots are awesome to use in it. I've killed deer with slugs and killed many chicken thieving dogs with the buckshots. I call my O/U, the Eliminator. 
.[/QUOTE]


----------



## jnh (Oct 4, 2007)

whichever one happens to be close at hand when i need one


----------



## Chuck R. (Apr 24, 2008)

Like some of the other guys my âfavoriteâ varies depending on what Iâm into at that time. The one I keep coming back to is this one:










Itâs a reproduction Low-Wall âSpecial Sportingâ in .22LR made by Ballard Rifle in Cody Wyoming. I had it built to replicate my .40-70 High-Wall that I shoot in Silhouette. Ordered it in late 2003 and received it in 2005 when I retired from the Army as a retirement gift from me, to me.

Features include:
âThin-sideâ receiver
Exhibition grade black walnut
Hand checkering
Hand rubbed finish
Double set triggers with âHelmâ Schuetzen lever.
30â #1 Taper âAir-gaugedâ Douglas barrel

Topped of with an MVA Schuetzen Soule rear sight, and an MVA Winchester front sight. 

Chuck


----------



## zant (Dec 1, 2005)

Weird tossup between Marlin Guide Gun in 45-70 or 1959 Winchester Mdl 70 in .300 H&H Improved.Both are for totally different duties,but I like shooting both.


----------



## Wanderer0101 (Jul 18, 2007)

I am truly fond of my Model 70 .375 H&H. Lots of good memories.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Chuck R. said:


> Like some of the other guys my âfavoriteâ varies depending on what Iâm into at that time. The one I keep coming back to is this one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a good looking gun right there.:goodjob:


----------



## Jenni979 (Jan 27, 2010)

I like my Marlin 30-30... 

But, I have to admitt that for home security I like my Mossberg Mariner (OK, so that 1 is a shotgun...) DH carried one while in Iraq and bought 1 as soon as he came home.

DH is more of a handgun kinda guy. His fave right now is his .40 Sig...


----------



## Murray in ME (May 10, 2002)

Chuck R. said:


> Like some of the other guys my âfavoriteâ varies depending on what Iâm into at that time. The one I keep coming back to is this one:




That is beautiful.


----------



## Zimobog (Aug 31, 2013)

Old thread revival! I like anything in lever action but right now the Marlin model 30AS .30-30.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

So many to choose from but looking in the gun safe I would have to say the Remington 700's, two BDL's 243, 308, one Mountain rifle 7MM-08 one #1 custom 300 Winchester mag Two Muzzle loaders a 50 and 54.

Ruger probably second choice a 77-22, 77-220 swift, 77-243.

 Al


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

Depends on the day...
If I want long shots, Springfield Garand;



Or for fun, SKS;



Or for groundhogs...Marlin 60SS or a 10/22



Matt


----------



## JohnnyRebel (Dec 23, 2014)

Favorite rifle that I would like to have is the M1918 Browning Automatic Rifle or the BAR. My favorite rifle that I have (and can afford) is my Marlin Model 336 .30-.30 with the gold trigger


----------



## bigjon (Oct 2, 2013)

4 weeks ago,i would have told u my rem-770 in .308.then I fell in love with my new to me gal. a friend had to clean out his deceased dads closet. I bought a lightly used 1937 model 94 Winchester lever action in 30-30.now it's my all time favorite.perfect gun for my mix of brush & open woods.308 goes back into the rack in case of zombies!


----------



## michael ark (Dec 11, 2013)

Ruger mark 2 m77 in 7mm Mag


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Sold my Favorite years ago. Little Single Shot .22. If I could see it I could kill it Iron Sights. Was needing money sold it for $25 :hammer:

Got a Savage 30-30 still thinking on it. Killed many a Deer with 50Cal. CVA Staghorn Muzzleloader and 54Cal. CVA Hawken.

big rockpile


----------



## SmokeEater2 (Jan 11, 2010)

Tough choices! 

Favorite deer rifle is a toss up between 2 Savage model 99's One is a .30-30 and the other is .303 Savage caliber. 

Favorite .22 is a Browning semi auto or Marlin 39A.

Favorite shotgun, A Winchester model 12 16 gauge that was passed down from my Grandpa.


----------



## EirikBlodox (Dec 6, 2014)

ruger no1 in 30-06, with a 4x16 nikon monarch fits the bill for me


----------



## tamarackreg (Mar 13, 2006)

I could list several faves for all sorts of reasons but the little Henry H001 lever (fiber optic front sight added) is my overall fave.

A blast to plink with, fun for company to shoot, a hoot to hunt with, and cheap to use.


----------



## diamondtim (Jun 10, 2005)

Lots of favorites. Depends on the day.


----------



## Jolly (Jan 8, 2004)

Winchester Model 70 Featherweight in 270 Winchester.

I've packed that rifle from South Texas to the Arctic Circle and it's dropped everything I've asked it to, when using a home-brewed load for Barnes 140g X-bullets.


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

I've got that Winchester Model 70 in 30.06. It is a killer; I wish I had more opportunity to use it. 

As for favorites, my Ruger 10-22 is a great plinker, but I had to shoot several brands of cartridges to find the one it liked. Winchester Super-x long rifle made it shoot straight.


----------



## Glade Runner (Aug 1, 2013)

I have a Winchester .375 H&H magnum that has done everything I ever asked of it. One shot kills is what it specializes in. When I get tired of the recoil of the .375 I'm becoming fond of a Ruger in .257 Roberts.


----------

